# Anyone want my themes ported?



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

I made several themes last summer. None of them we're really special, but they were simple, and people seemed to like them. These we're done on 2.1/2.2 so may be harder to, or not even able to port over. I'll do what I can if there's enough want.

SenseX (The most popular)


















Droid-Life (For fun, looks pretty snazzy)


























Red Steel (Just messing with colors)










Brushed Steel (Just messing with colors)


















Requiem Widgets (My fav)


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid-Life theme to OMFGB 1.3.0 Final when its released please and Requiem!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice work.... looks great!


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

I loved SenseX when I used the DX. Hopefully you'll port the over to GB


----------



## Guvery (Jun 6, 2011)

Yesss port them to ApeX GB


----------



## Fabolous (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, Apex could use more themes ;-)

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Please do!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## atreyu381 (Jun 7, 2011)

Apex could use more themes.


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

I am definitely liking SenseX, definitely if you have the time! Keep up the good work.


----------



## jaybird163 (Jun 7, 2011)

+1 for sensex for apex GB


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

I really like the Brushed Steel and Requiem Widgets themes. But they all look great! Port 'em!


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

davidjr621 said:


> Droid-Life theme to OMFGB 1.3.0 Pre Release please and Requiem!


Any idea when you guys might have a stable release? I have exams for the next week, and I don't want to have to update all the time. :/



goodspellar said:


> I loved SenseX when I used the DX. Hopefully you'll port the over to GB


The app drawer is going to be the hardest, but I think I can get it to work.



Fabolous said:


> Yes, Apex could use more themes ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


Downloading now











routzong said:


> I really like the Brushed Steel and Requiem Widgets themes. But they all look great! Port 'em!


What ROM are you running?


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

it'd be hard to port sensex because now there are 4 app slots in the dock, and thanks to moto being newfags again, you can't just remove one. so now you have to use an adw theme, which wont give you that changing in image that shows the button being pressed in


----------



## MidNite5138 (Jun 7, 2011)

Requiem for Apex 2.0. Love the Blue!!!!


----------



## milky (Jun 7, 2011)

MidNite5138 said:


> Requiem for Apex 2.0. Love the Blue!!!!


 Agreed 100%


----------



## CamDroid (Jun 9, 2011)

I think the majority vote goes to yes we would love to see these themes ported


----------



## jmartinez748 (Jun 12, 2011)

i would love to see these themes ported to apex!


----------

